# Food Tv is Porn????



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I figured that would get your attention. But seriously, on my drive to work today, I was listening to "On the Media", an NPR show that discusses what is happening in the media. Their final segment was this guy comparing Food TV to porno movies. At first I thought, yeah, right, but the more I listened the more it made sense. His basic premise is that both these media types hit us in a very phyisological way as opposed to an intellectual way. It seems our body reacts very similarly to both these forms of entertainment (with some very obvious differences), but many of our autonomic responses are the same. Then he went on to describe how Food TV has taken many of their stylistic approaches from the porno industry, whether they know it or not. From the style of shooting, of many of the shows, to mics and sound production. Even the "swap" edit, so popular in cooking shows has it's beginnings in porn movies. Then my favorite part was where he described numerous Food TV celebs in terms of porno sterotypes. Tyler Florence is the quitessential "handy man", Rachel Ray is the "good girl next door who just can't say no. Giada is the sexy, sultry exotic woman, etc. He even talks about the music and calls Iron Chef Food TV's version of a fetish film. 

Sounds a little far fetched. I agree, but the guy made some great points and I found the story quite amusing. Check out this week's "On the Media" on your local NPR station. They probably also have it on their website so you can listen to it on the web.


----------



## leftychef (Oct 2, 2005)

so i guess that Alton Brown is the "science tutor" of your biology class.. lol


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess I can't chastise my husband anymore...


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

eh, hmm, what would martha be?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

With Martha's age, it would have to be a granny role....

Of course, a littlel sapphic prison action might also be there considering her recent past.

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pete, I heard it too. 

So I guess cookbook photos are porn too? (Hey, foodnfoto! Where are you now??)

Here's a dictionary definition of pornography: 

It got me thinking about the scene in the movie "Tom Jones" when he and his lady love are eating food with clearly erotic intent. This is nothing new. Food has stood in for body parts and so forth for a long time (Mae West's line about bananas in pockets...) I won't go further since this is not that type of site!

I do think some of the chefs and hosts dress a bit suggestively- to me Giada and Sandra Lee are on the top of that list. I'd like to see something done about that. He had a point there.

Otherwise, I think the commentator is off-base. Some people can make just about any object or sound seem erotic. It's in the ear/eye of the beholder.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Many objects, when photographed or painted on a "close up" level can be quite erotic. Example, Georgia O'keeffe paintings. I am actually exploring food photography on that level, and for the last few years have been off and on researching aphrodisiac food history and recipes.

Mezz -- your comment on clothing was a topic of conversation between my husband and I the other day. I don't want to say too much (don't want to offend as I tend to do sometimes) but I think there is a little too much of the barbie effect going on. I'd rather get good food ideas than a cleavage shot, but that's just me.... And trust me, I'm not jealous (I'm a hottie too ;-), and as I have stated before I quite like some of the cooks on the food channel, but I just think the focus SHOULD be on the FOOD.

All opinions vary, Lord know mine do from minute to minute ;-)


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

No wonder I love chicken breasts.

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hear you, Botanique! 

I think the worst offender is Sandra Lee. Oh, and her tops are tight an low-cut, too.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Martha Steward Mature
Giada De Laurentiis Exotic
Nigella Lawson Big B00bs
Ina Garten BBW
David Rocco Gay
Gordon Ramsay Torture Fetish

yeah, I'm sure almost every host/hostess on the Food Network could be catagorized under a porn related title.


----------



## gabby29 (Oct 2, 2005)

botanique,

i agree with you as well. i find myself wondering at times if they are more concerned about the quality of the meal or looking "hot" on camera. the boob shots get old after a while. *l*

gabby


----------



## slate (Jan 11, 2007)

If there is any question just watch Giada break down a head of garlic..:blush:.. the tight shot on her hands and finger nails..... there should be 70's bass line in the background (Wakka Chikka Wakka Chikka) She is smoking.:smoking:


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

While the basic premis is very true (i will suppose) it's just sooooo wrong on so many levels... 
(as a mental image of Julia Childs sears the frontal lobe...)


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, what does that make Emeril? The Godfather of Food? Why do I keep sticking my nose in these Food Network threads? OUCH!

Rgds Rook


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Of course, you could do like I'm doing and plead total abstinence. (sp?) 
I gave up on TV long ago, the set's just there to play the kid's dvd's now. Alas, I have never seen Emeril, "bam!" for me is Bam-bam's punchline (Barney & Betty's son...), never seen Marfa, Gordo, or any of the other TV cooks.

C'mon, give it a try, you'll be amazed at how much clearer your head becomes.....


----------

